# deca qv 300



## gorilla33455 (Apr 7, 2003)

does anyone have info on how good this is and what should a VIAL look like ?

thanks

Gorilla


----------



## crackerjack414 (Apr 8, 2003)

watch out i think there have recently been some qv fakes running around


----------



## brodycog (Oct 15, 2003)

*hope this helps*

I got some it weems to be legite. Here is a site you can look at to see if you have the right stuff.  http://www.qualityvet.com.mx/


----------



## brodycog (Oct 15, 2003)

*hope this helps*

I got some, it seems to be legite. Here is a site you can look at to see if you have the right stuff.  http://www.qualityvet.com.mx/


----------

